# Land of the Rising Sun - UK to Japow



## Darrenj1471 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi, apologies as prob not first time this has been asked so I will try a search but......me and 3 friends are getting old(ish). We've worked in ski resorts 'doing seasons' and can all ride to an advanced level.

We now have to make do with a couple of holidays (vacations) a year and usually venture from here in the UK to Europe or North America but next Winter 13/14 we want to do something different. Japan has been discussed over the years and this time we are thinking of doing it.

Looking for some advice about a) the trip in general and b) if anyone else has done it from the UK and what tips they have ie if booked all seperate or through a tour operator?

Im experienced enough to know we cant gaurantee waist deep pow although thats the goal and we want to go at best time for snow possible.

Looking to go for 10 days or 2 weeks due to distance and spend at least a few nights partying in Tokyo. 

Any advice welcome, cheers


----------



## Amplid::: (Jul 10, 2013)

This Method Mag Japan issue is an awesome resource. There are two main options in Japan, Hokkaido which gets the most snow but the mountains are more like hills and the terrain a bit flatter. Then there's the Japanese Alps on Honshu (The main island) around Nagano where teh terrain is steepr and there's still a lot of snow. You'll probably fly into Tokyo, there are two airports there... from one of them you can fly direct to Hokkaido, from the other you'll need to switch airports. If you want to get to Nagano, you can hop on the Bullet Train. Best time to go is between Jan & Feb.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

There is quite a bit of info in this thread.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/asia/19672-there-anyone-here-japan.html

And lots more in other threads in this section of the forum.

Asia - Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums

If you have 2 weeks I would personally advise splitting it between Nagano and Hokkaido for variation. Late Jan through early Feb gives you the best chances of waist deep pow.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Amplid::: said:


> This Method Mag Japan issue is an awesome resource. There are two main options in Japan, Hokkaido which gets the most snow but the mountains are more like hills and the terrain a bit flatter. Then there's the Japanese Alps on Honshu (The main island) around Nagano where teh terrain is steepr and there's still a lot of snow. *You'll probably fly into Tokyo, there are two airports there... from one of them you can fly direct to Hokkaido, from the other you'll need to switch airports. *If you want to get to Nagano, you can hop on the Bullet Train. Best time to go is between Jan & Feb.


Actually there are flights to Sapporo from both Tokyo airports, so you do not have too switch airports. However, there are many more flights out of Haneda than out of Narita.


----------



## blutek (Jul 29, 2013)

See here for UK forum:
Hokkaido, Japan 2012/13: Latest, snowHeads ski forum


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Forget partying in tokyo lol, its not how the japanese roll. 2 weeks is a short time and you will get plenty of japanese flavour wherever you go. Spend your time on the snow


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Yup, there isn't a single place to party in Tokyo!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

White room party is where its at.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Supra said:


> Yup, there isn't a single place to party in Tokyo!



why dont you list some instead of just being a dick


----------

